# Ascutney Sat Mar 8 (Warren Miller Freebie)



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about heading up for the day and using my free pass from Warren Miller. This is the last day to do it. Anyone else interested?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Evils might be in- we have Ascutney passes to burn as well.


----------



## roark (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got a WM freebie to use as well. Tentatively in.


----------



## Paul (Feb 20, 2008)

Another tentative vote, I have 1/2 off passes there.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice- never been there before. So who's hosting the tour ?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Nice- never been there before. So who's hosting the tour ?



I've never been before either. Do they have any tree/woods skiing?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I've never been before either. Do they have any tree/woods skiing?



I'm not sure, but I'll bet we can have a good time searching


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

I just checked the map. Looks like (looker's) right has some gladed runs- Cabin Chute, Dark Side.And then there's sidewinder over on the left.

http://www.ascutney.com/filemanager/filedownload/php65dZQP/Ascutney_2006TrailMap_NewTrail.pdf


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I just checked the map. Looks like (looker's) right has some gladed runs- Cabin Chute, Dark Side.And then there's sidewinder over on the left.
> 
> http://www.ascutney.com/filemanager/filedownload/php65dZQP/Ascutney_2006TrailMap_NewTrail.pdf



Yup, looks good. Make some sacrifices to Ullr!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, looks good. Make some sacrifices to Ullr!



Tim? Where's Tim. I need your help with something....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Tim? Where's Tim. I need your help with something....



Are you trying to imply that Tim is a virgin? 


(virgins are usually required for any sort of good sacrifice...  )


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you trying to imply that Tim is a virgin?



Wow, did you guys get married for a green card or something? :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

pfft you wish


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> pfft you wish



I wish Tim was a virgin?  Uh, not really... He's not my type...:blink:  I prefer my women to be a little more, uh, womanly...


----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sweet*

I'm in if they open the goods. Cabin Chute, The Dark Side, Free Fall, Touch and Go, Gun Barrel. Hope for snow because I do not believe they make it on any of these.
I have been there a few times and it's a great little hill. You can have fun even without those trails, but my free vouchers and 1/2 off coupons are good anytime. I would be inclined to wait a couple more weeks and hope for a dump if they are not ready for the 8th.
Brown's Tavern is nice for lunch and last I knew had ice cold Long Trail on tap!
Hope this works out. Nice place for an AZ gathering!


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two of the free tickets, so I'll either be there or have two tickets to send to someone that needs 'em.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

reefer said:


> I'm in if they open the goods. Cabin Chute, The Dark Side, Free Fall, Touch and Go, Gun Barrel. Hope for snow because I do not believe they make it on any of these.
> I have been there a few times and it's a great little hill. You can have fun even without those trails, but my free vouchers and 1/2 off coupons are good anytime. I would be inclined to wait a couple more weeks and hope for a dump if they are not ready for the 8th.
> Brown's Tavern is nice for lunch and last I knew had ice cold Long Trail on tap!
> Hope this works out. Nice place for an AZ gathering!



K- that confirms it. Reef is going to show us yokels around!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)

reefer said:


> I'm in if they open the goods. Cabin Chute, The Dark Side, Free Fall, Touch and Go, Gun Barrel. Hope for snow because I do not believe they make it on any of these.
> I have been there a few times and it's a great little hill. You can have fun even without those trails, but my free vouchers and 1/2 off coupons are good anytime. I would be inclined to wait a couple more weeks and hope for a dump if they are not ready for the 8th.
> Brown's Tavern is nice for lunch and last I knew had ice cold Long Trail on tap!
> Hope this works out. Nice place for an AZ gathering!



My tickets only good for that day, so I'm pretty much committed. Wanna car pool if you go? You're gonna have to drive right by my house anyway. :-D


----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't know if you really want me leading anything MRGisevil...........
Definitely will pick you up on the way wa-loaf.
Maybe I will go even if they don't open all the goods. Would be a good time skiing with you guys no matter what. I'm sure I'll be dragging a couple friends along with wa-loaf. We'll see what happens in the next couple weeks, it's penciled in for now!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

reefer said:


> Don't know if you really want me leading anything MRGisevil...........
> Definitely will pick you up on the way wa-loaf.
> Maybe I will go even if they don't open all the goods. Would be a good time skiing with you guys no matter what. I'm sure I'll be dragging a couple friends along with wa-loaf. We'll see what happens in the next couple weeks, it's penciled in for now!



It's ok, reef. I like misadventures. So if you lead us into peril, I'll take it in stride (and video)


----------



## mountainman (Feb 22, 2008)

*Let me know.*

Hey, if you folks don't mind let me know how the conditions are there. Curious to know if the place has changed or not. New management was put in this year wondering if it is any different. Thanks.


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 25, 2008)

reefer said:


> Don't know if you really want me leading anything MRGisevil...........
> Definitely will pick you up on the way wa-loaf.
> Maybe I will go even if they don't open all the goods. Would be a good time skiing with you guys no matter what. I'm sure I'll be dragging a couple friends along with wa-loaf. We'll see what happens in the next couple weeks, it's penciled in for now!



I'm tentatively in as well.  My current plan is to make a loop to Ascutney on Saturday and then MRG on Sunday to use the last of my free tickets.  Hope to see you guys there...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> I'm tentatively in as well.  My current plan is to make a loop to Ascutney on Saturday and then MRG on Sunday to use the last of my free tickets.  Hope to see you guys there...



Cool, this might be a little Hunter reunion. :-D


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been there twice this year(and ever), few discounted tix....   I hit the double blacks early season, I stayed on top with my board, my friend hit rocks on ski's....    still managed a few dings, but worth it on the old board.

I came back over MLK, they weren't even open to the top. We should have gone somewhere else.  I thought the website just hadn't been updated, but actually they just didn't have anything open they were off loading the main lift at the mid-way station.

If the double blacks are opened, that means they have good natural coverage, and go for it... If not, I'd use your other vouchers and coupons before giving Ascutney a go. Or if you have old beater ski's/boards around, do some hiking if needed & rip it up.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Lots of tentatives...Who is def up for this? Tim and I are planning on it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Still in, bringing at least one, possibly two non-AZers.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! Tim, you should try and drag Nelson out.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in, and I'll probably be driving up with a non-AZ buddy.


----------



## reefer (Mar 3, 2008)

*I'm in!*

I'll be day tripping Saturday. Might as well be Ascutney! Should have some laughs skiing with this gang! Probably solo but could have a friend in tow. Hopefully the snow holds up this week! Was in great shape yesterday!


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

Still tentative.

I don't make solid commitments, last time I did that, I wound-up married...


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Still tentative.
> 
> I don't make solid commitments, last time I did that, I wound-up married...



Coooooooome onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! You know you want to come hang out with me Paul.


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Coooooooome onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! You know you want to come hang out with me Paul.



About as much as I want to shave my head with a cheese-grater and chew on tin-foil.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> About as much as I want to shave my head with a cheese-grater and chew on tin-foil.



That stings, man. It stings bad.


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That stings, man. It stings bad.



So does getting whacked with a ski pole.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey are we going to have draw a line down the mountain and keep you kids separated on Saturday?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> So does getting whacked with a ski pole.



That liar Marc! I didn't whack him with my ski pole! Oh wait, I did. But ur cool Paul, I wouldn't do that to you D:


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey are we going to have draw a line down the mountain and keep you kids separated on Saturday?



Yup, just like when Ralph and Potsie were roommates that one time...


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That liar Marc! I didn't whack him with my ski pole! Oh wait, I did. But ur cool Paul, I wouldn't do that to you D:



Step into my parlour, said the spider to the fly.....


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

OK wait, are you calling me Ralph? Because if you are, we're going to have problems.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> OK wait, are you calling me Ralph? Because if you are, we're going to have problems.



Uh, is being Potsie that much better?


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> OK wait, are you calling me Ralph? Because if you are, we're going to have problems.



Oh no. You are SOOOO a Potsie.


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Uh, is being Potsie that much better?









I still got it.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> I still got it.....



What?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

I think we've officially ensured that wa-loaf will be heading to Stratton Saturday...


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> What?



Y'know....IT!



> I think we've officially ensured that wa-loaf will be heading to Stratton Saturday.



Damn....we shattered his skiing confidence as well?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I think we've officially ensured that wa-loaf will be heading to Stratton Saturday...



I don't scare that easily. I'll just keep my distance for a bit . . . :lol:


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't scare that easily. I'll just keep my distance for a bit . . . :lol:



If I make it, I'll probably be in stealth mode....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

I've seen Marge in person and video, so I'll just assume you're with her.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> If I make it, I'll probably be in stealth mode....



Pfft, no one's stealther than Margeroonie. One second you're walking past a snow bank, happy as you please, and all of a sudden...crazy storm trooper chick pops out at you and whacks you with her ski pole..


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I've seen Marge in person and video, so I'll just assume you're with her.



Stealth, not camo.... :smile:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Wait, so does that make Wa Richie?


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt the fun, but does anyone know if Ascutney is going to be staying open until 5 starting on Saturday?  The Warren Miller tickets I have say that they are, but I haven't read anything about this.  Trying to figure out the logistics for the weekend, and an extra hour in the afternoon may impact plans...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Wait, so does that make Wa Richie?



More like Mr. Cunningham since I'm old enough to have watched the show live.


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> More like Mr. Cunningham since I'm old enough to have watched the show live.



You and me both, Mr. C


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> Sorry to interrupt the fun, but does anyone know if Ascutney is going to be staying open until 5 starting on Saturday?  The Warren Miller tickets I have say that they are, but I haven't read anything about this.  Trying to figure out the logistics for the weekend, and an extra hour in the afternoon may impact plans...



Magic is the only place I've seen state they will stay open later after the time change. This Saturday is a day early anyway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> You and me both, Mr. C



Al! How ya been?


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Al! How ya been?



Y'know, I was going to make a snarky reply along the lines of "Dead, thanks for asking" However, Al's still alive! He's 89 years old.


Abe Vigoda's Ghost!!!



Oh...sorry ta&idaho. Haven't seen anything either. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Boo!







Arnold is gone, RIP.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 4, 2008)

Then there's Joannie


----------



## Paul (Mar 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Then there's Joannie



GAAAHHH!!!

She charges $25 for an autograph?


Dayum!


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> GAAAHHH!!!
> 
> She charges $25 for an autograph?
> 
> ...



Yeah but it's only $20 if it's your item. That's a lot more reasonable. :blink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Yeah but it's only $20 if it's your item. That's a lot more reasonable. :blink:



And worth every penny for a piece of Joannie!


----------



## Paul (Mar 4, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Yeah but it's only $20 if it's your item. That's a lot more reasonable. :blink:



Hmmm.... $20. for her to sign my butt-tocks and get the sig. tattooed. That's a bargain!


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

But how much would the tattoo artist charge to touch your butt?


----------



## Paul (Mar 4, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> But how much would the tattoo artist charge to touch your butt?



Oh, I charge her.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Oh, I charge her.



That just the fee for her immunization shots? Or are you trying to make some dough off of your ass?


----------



## Paul (Mar 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That just the fee for her immunization shots? Or are you trying to make some dough off of your ass?



Its doughy allright...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

The weather is starting to look pretty crappy for this day.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

Yah, I know, but aren't they supposed to get snow tomorrow?


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

Friday Night                          /                                                       Saturday


Speaking of doughy....

Friday: A slight chance of rain and snow after 1pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 44. Calm wind becoming southeast around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

*Friday Night:* *Periods of rain*. Low around 33. East wind between 3 and 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.*

Saturday: *Periods of rain and snow, becoming all rain after 1pm*. High near 37. East wind around 6 mph becoming north. *Chance of precipitation is 100%*. New precipitation amounts between three quarters and one inch possible.


Yuk.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Friday Night                          /                                                       Saturday
> 
> 
> Speaking of doughy....
> ...



Doughy? More like Sloppy!

I'll wait until the last minute (maybe the jet stream will shift?) but if that's still the forecast Fri night I'm going to skip it.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

wtf


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Doughy? More like Sloppy!
> 
> I'll wait until the last minute (maybe the jet stream will shift?) but if that's still the forecast Fri night I'm going to skip it.



Ditto.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

This sucks. OK so if the weather really is crappy it looks like the evils are driving further north this w/e


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> This sucks. OK so if the weather really is crappy it looks like the evils are driving further north this w/e



Sunday should be nice, but I need to be at WA for the final race of the season.

Even Stowe has freezing rain forecast, btw.


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 6, 2008)

This might be a dumb question, but with the weather looking more certain to be rain on Saturday, is there any chance Ascutney gives a "rain check" on the Warren Miller tickets? Yeah, I know, probably not.


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> This sucks. OK so if the weather really is crappy it looks like the evils are driving further north this w/e



Mont. Ste. Anne should be okay...



wa-loaf said:


> Sunday should be nice, but I need to be at WA for the final race of the season.
> 
> Even Stowe has freezing rain forecast, btw.



Got Sunday penciled in as Family ski day. We were thinking Magic, but now, who knows...



Mikey1 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but with the weather looking more certain to be rain on Saturday, is there any chance Ascutney gives a "rain check" on the Warren Miller tickets? Yeah, I know, probably not.



I would doubt it. Especially if they open.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Mont. Ste. Anne should be okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were kinda thinking Loon. We have free passes to burn there too, but I s'pose it depends on conditions.


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> We were kinda thinking Loon. We have free passes to burn there too, but I s'pose it depends on conditions.



Yeah, I don't think I'd go anywhere this w/e without some form of discount. CHAD gets me a $40 ticket at Magic, so I got that goin' for me, which is nice...


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

you do realize I'll be calling you chad fno.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> We were kinda thinking Loon. We have free passes to burn there too, but I s'pose it depends on conditions.



Well at least you can ride in the gondola to stay out of the rain on the way up.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm terribly disliking that no swearing policy right now.


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> you do realize I'll be calling you chad fno.



I'm more like a CHUD


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm terribly disliking that no swearing policy right now.



There's a no swearing policy?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a no swearing policy?



Language: Please try to keep your posts free of offensive or vulgar language. The administrator and moderators of this forum reserve the right to delete or edit any or all offensive words from any post as they see fit. Chronic offenders of this policy will be warned one time. If the behavior continues, the member may be banned. If you're unsure whether you should include a particular word in your post, the best approach is to simply leave it out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Language: Please try to keep your posts free of offensive or vulgar language. The administrator and moderators of this forum reserve the right to delete or edit any or all offensive words from any post as they see fit. Chronic offenders of this policy will be warned one time. If the behavior continues, the member may be banned. If you're unsure whether you should include a particular word in your post, the best approach is to simply leave it out.



Aww Jeeze and I thought we were all just nice civil folks here. ;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Aww Jeeze and I thought we were all just nice civil folks here. ;-)



Speak for yourself, man! :lol:


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Aww Jeeze and I thought we were all just nice civil folks here. ;-)



F*CK YOU! :angry:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> F*CK YOU! :angry:



I'm gonna tell! GREG, Greg, Greeeg . . .


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm gonna tell! GREG, Greg, Greeeg . . .



Just setting the bar for civility level. :wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm officially calling this off. :-x :smash: :uzi: Stupid nair.


----------



## Paul (Mar 7, 2008)

If wa-loaf's out, I'm out. No way I'm goin' in with Evil ninjas without back-up....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> If wa-loaf's out, I'm out. No way I'm goin' in with Evil ninjas without back-up....



Don't worry, they don't move too fast in the water.


----------



## Paul (Mar 7, 2008)

Still pretty scary lookin' tho'.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> Still pretty scary lookin' tho'.....



You're a pro diver, you can out swim 'em.


----------

